# New Walton Co reefs



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Was not aware of this organization or their efforts, but interesting. Looks like they are working on some reefs between Destin and PC.

http://waltonreefs.org/


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! Those are going to be really shallow.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That will be great for kayaks and snorkelers from off the beach. I hope other counties follow that example for water off public beaches.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

This is amazing news! I hope this picks up steam, this area needs a LOT more reefs deployed in shallow water


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep those look great. They need to ensure they are entered into the Restore Act submissions for funding as soon as possible to vi for funding through the litigation process. The $11.4M for the 5 county reefing program via NRDA phase III funds closed out in Feb of 2013. Santa Rosa county is submitting a number of further reefing projects through the Restore Act submission process as well.

Best,
Stressless


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

they look like Cobia rest stops to me.


----------

